# Glazed the fretboard of my fretless with epoxide resin (video)



## georg_f (Jan 9, 2012)

Non embedded link:
Glazing the Fretboard of a Fretless Bass - YouTube


Well, it didn't turn out all shiny, but otherwise it's really nice.
Or at least I didn't ruin the bass or anything


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Jan 9, 2012)

Inspirational


----------



## Mysticlamp (Jan 9, 2012)

sexy


----------



## Jontain (Jan 9, 2012)

Well done man, looks like you did a good job, shame you couldn't get a buffer pad to bring up the shine but sounds like it came off well!


----------



## idunno (Jan 10, 2012)

Great job sir! What bass is that, it looks familiar?

Ive used a lot of epoxy before and id like to offer a few tips. If you had sanded lightly and added another coat you may have gotten a finish with less low spots, that means less sanding! Also, if you want it glossy sand up from 400, 600 ,800, 1000, 1500, 2000 grits and you can polish by hand with a towel with basically any polish you can find. Youll get a very smooth fairly glossy finish.

Those grits are American, I think they are a little different in your area, go to an auto care store and get the highest grades you can. thats the cheapest easiest way to do it, without a buffer.

I think it sounds great! Gives it a really strong attack and makes it jump out in the mix very well.


----------



## Ironbird (Jan 11, 2012)

That was a fantastic video - and I don't even play bass! I like the execution of the vid and the music too. Wish there were more videos like this one floating around!

Oh, about the bass. Good job with the fretboard and it seems like you've nailed that Steve DiGiorgio tone (my fave metal bassist of all time!).


----------



## georg_f (Jan 11, 2012)

^^thanks man



idunno said:


> Great job sir! What bass is that, it looks familiar?
> 
> Ive used a lot of epoxy before and id like to offer a few tips. If you had sanded lightly and added another coat you may have gotten a finish with less low spots, that means less sanding! Also, if you want it glossy sand up from 400, 600 ,800, 1000, 1500, 2000 grits and you can polish by hand with a towel with basically any polish you can find. Youll get a very smooth fairly glossy finish.
> 
> ...



cool
yes, I should really try this when I change my strings next time
those are great tips

yes, that bass eventually looks familiar
those sometimes pop up on ebay as budget 6 or 7 string basses, sometimes with a different name tag on it
My bass is a "Santander", but e.g. a friend of mine has a "Woodo B7" fretted bass that basically looks like my bass, but with frets and walnut body wood & natural finish.

I guess those are all made in the same Chinese factory
but they sound really great actually


----------



## Varcolac (Jan 11, 2012)

Brilliant video. Makes me want to do the same.

As soon as it's warm enough to leave the windows open in the daytime, I'll be doing this to both my fretlesses. Working with solvents in a 3rd floor apartment is going to be fun...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 11, 2012)

Jontain said:


> Well done man, looks like you did a good job, shame you couldn't get a buffer pad to bring up the shine but sounds like it came off well!



Glossy = more friction though.


----------



## Mukersman (Jan 13, 2012)

Is there a way to do this and avoid that distinct "mwah" sound? To me it really stands out, and unless you take a solo or some melody part it seems like it could get kind of annoying.


----------



## velvetkevorkian (Jan 13, 2012)

Really great video  Normally I don't like the Jaco-esque fretless tone but you manage to use it really tastefully.



Mukersman said:


> Is there a way to do this and avoid that distinct "mwah" sound? To me it really stands out, and unless you take a solo or some melody part it seems like it could get kind of annoying.


Most of it is to do with how you play- if you don't slide into the notes or use as much vibrato, it becomes much less obviously fretless.


----------

